# Playing MP4 on TV



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We've been out looking at TVs over the last couple of days, and yesterday I took a flash stick full of MP4 files to try out, the quality of the audio and video, Fist oen I tried was a Samsung but no joy "format not recognised" despite being able to see the list of movies, I tried several files and none played, but played fine on the Logik next to it, and on another Samsung they played fine, but on another Logik it came up with the same message.


So we're a bit stuck for getting a TV which fulfills all our requirements but playing MP4s is an absolute must as that is our main means of storage.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Is it a question of supported file formats perhaps Kev? Though MP4 being quite old and popular it's odd some don't seem to support it. 

We've been having to convert files as our eight month old media player won't support mkv files which are becoming very populer. They aren't hard to convert though so it's not too much of a problem for us, Alan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I though that they should all play MP4 files though, it is the most common, along with AVI.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

This may help http://www.makeuseof.com/answers/can-play-mp4-files-tv-via-usb-flash-drive/

It seems the formatting of the stick is important too.

I've sometimes changed the file extension to .avi and that's worked, but if not I just convert them, Alan.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Was that you I saw on the news in Tescos in Leeds stomping on old ladies heads to get to the TVs? 8O 

If the Logic and Samsung worked then why didnt you buy one of them? :?

Any road up I found this problem with our Akura. I found that the only file format that was consistant was Mpeg2 of all things!

So the issue you have is either you buy one of the tellys that plays the MP4's straight away which would be the sensible thing to do or otherwise you have to convert them using something like Freemake Video Coneverter. The only issue with converting of course is it takes yet more time, almost as long as playing the movie. Some stuff I convert directly from Youtube will go directly to Mpeg but none of the dowloads from other sources will so its a painful process.

I downloaded loads of stuff and converted it for our trip this summer only to find when away that the remote control which stupidly is the only way to access and play the memory stick packed up! :evil:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

OK, as it happens our home TV doesn't like MP4 either so I took and MP$ file and changed the extention to AVI and MKV, plugged the stick in and it wouldn't play any of the files.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Despite Alans statement about changing file extensions in theory that shouldnt work as you cannot change a file format just buy changing the extension. Its still the same format just now with the wrong extension unless it was incorrect in the first place and Alan corrected it. If that makes sense.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine being a Mac I use Macx video converter but there are plenty of free ones for PCs, give that a go. It can be quite slow but I just leave it running while I do other things.

It's annoying that technology isn't better integrated.

http://www.techradar.com/news/software/applications/best-free-video-converter-12-on-test-1059245

Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

> Despite Alans statement about changing file extensions in theory that shouldnt work as you cannot change a file format just buy changing the extension. Its still the same format just now with the wrong extension unless it was incorrect in the first place and Alan corrected it. If that makes sense.


I understand the logic of that Barry but whether it should or not, it has done for me at times. I can't remember from what to what though, Alan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The files I'm using are from Filmon MP$ is the only format available on there I think, then there is which format do I convert to, there are dozens I think, and doing them all in real time will be loads of fun.


I didn't buy them as they were not 12v, I tried the stick to see if there were any problems, good job I did, I know I can return the TV, but it's a pain in the rear


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think just finding a TV which will play files in the format we have is the right way to go, I'm not spending days converting files.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Best thing to do is get a short MP4 and convert it into various formats using the software I mentioned earlier or similar then stick em on a stick and try em.

I agree though. MP4 or AVI is by far the easiest as its what normally downloads. Colin (Calminson) is a real expert on these things and helped me a while back on a similar thread.

What we need is the day to come where high speed wifi and 4g is free and available everywhere then we can bin the ugly (and now pretty useless) satelite dishes and just watch everything online. Bit like laughing at when we had dial up modems and floppy disks. We will one day laugh at the faff on we had to watch movies in the van. One day. :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Best thing to do is get a short MP4 and convert it into various formats using the software I mentioned earlier or similar then stick em on a stick and try em.
> 
> I agree though. MP4 or AVI is by far the easiest as its what normally downloads. Colin (Calminson) is a real expert on these things and helped me a while back on a similar thread.
> 
> What we need is the day to come where high speed wifi and 4g is free and available everywhere then we can bin the ugly (and now pretty useless) satelite dishes and just watch everything online. Bit like laughing at when we had dial up modems and floppy disks. We will one day laugh at the faff on we had to watch movies in the van. One day. :roll:


[hr:8928f69047]

Just doing that a 35 minute program is taking ages going on for an hour so far so it's a none starter really.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That is very slow Kev. The MacX I use takes perhaps 25 to 30 minutes to do a Gb. I don't mind as I just get on with other stuff or let it run during the night. 

Though my player copes with most formats. The only ones I've had to convert so far were .mkv, Alan.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev your right though. Finding a TV that plays MP4's would be the way to go. 

What I discovered though (forgot to tell you this) is MP4 is one of the formats our Akura should play!

I discovered though that it would do some and not others. There are other factors that came into play. I found that if I converted the sound quality then on some it would play. Basically I messed around with various settings and it would play but again it took an age and had to reformat the entire Vid. 

So the issue you could face is you may well find a TV that plays one particular MP4 and for you it seems filmon downloads are the thing but it may not play others.

To this end I found that all the Mpegs I converted worked but then it could be just my telly is a bit fussy but I suspect they will all be the same.

Find one that plays MP4s from Filmon but if If you download from another source then test one before you download 100.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I got fed up of converting files then finding some would play and others not so I bought one of these:

http://tinyurl.com/kvt68bt

Plays everything I have thrown at it.

Barry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Matchlock wrote: *I got fed up of converting files then finding some would play and others not so I bought one of these:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/kvt68bt
> 
> ...


That looks a good bit of kit! Presume it has a 12v adaptor. Only drawback I can see (well for us) is we only have one cig lighter socket where the TV is and its something else to power but I dont imagine it uses much.

Good find.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

The unit runs at 5v 1A via a mains adapter but with your expertise barryd I'm sure you could cobble together a lead to run it from a usb supply.
My TV in the van runs on mains but then again I am rarely off hookup.

Barry


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

*MP4 on TV*

Hi Barryd

I can confirm that the bit of kit suggested does seem to work very well although the controller can drive you a bit mad.

I have had a look and it would appear that the newer Sumvision Cyclone Micro 3 does not need mains power but will run off the USB socket on your TV.

Available on Amazon.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I have just bought a new Samsung Smart TV for the man cave and in the manual it specifically says that it won't play material from a usb stick. I have to use a hard drive with usb interface and also format it on the TV before I do anything else.

Then I found a way round that works for me. Since it is a smart TV, it will "mirror" other devices that are on the same wifi network. Since I have a Samsung Note 10.1 tablet with all my videos on, I tried it. Fantastic! I can select which video either from the TV or tablet.

I did read somewhere in a review that playing MP4 videos on current TVs has become a bit of a lottery and that nobody has an answer other than to format the usb device with the TV first and even then it is hit and miss,

Colin


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I have read that the remote of earlier models wasn't too good but I find the Micro 2+ remote ok with tactile keys, the only problem I have with it is when I use it to turn on the unit it also turns on the cab radio!
I think this should be ok as a power supply:

http://tinyurl.com/k9mvdy6

For the cheap price I took a punt and am quite happy with it.

Barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> I got fed up of converting files then finding some would play and others not so I bought one of these:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/kvt68bt
> 
> ...


[hr:242baf9e8a]

I'm not getting that Barry how does a card reader help, the TV is seeing the files, it's the format it has problems with, or did I miss something, I already have card reader, but my videos are on one of these


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi Kev,
Don't know why it is listed under card readers, maybe it does but never tried it.
You load your films etc on a usb memory stick then plug it into the player.
The player converts it, in my case I use HDMI (lead from the poundland) and it plays on the TV.

See you are from Gods own County, I myself originate from Sowerby Bridge, (but moved south quite a few years ago) spent many a happy hour in Yates wine lodge in Leeds in the 70's courtesy of African white wine and a girl who was at the Uni.

Barry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah come on Kev! keep up. Barrys device is basically converting the files on the fly and then just bunging them down an HDMI lead to your tv or any device that has an HDMI input. Doesnt matter what format its in on your stick. According to Barry they all work and as he has a very intelligent name I believe him.

Even better if you can power it off the USB drive. No extra sockets needed and not much drain.

The other device sounds good as well.

I like colins idea of playing them via his tablet but I guess I could do that through my laptop but then you have the issue of loosing charge out of your device. This is a biggy for us as we are seldom on hookup.

I showed my techno retarded friend the other day how to stream movies via his laptop onto his 60" LED Tv which he never figured out how to work but cost him a bomb. He thought it was black magic.


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

*MPG4 on TV*

It is possibly listed on memory card readers because it will take memory cards as well as USB memory sticks or hardrives. It will then connect to the TV via HDMI or AV cable.

Doug


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bloody good thread this. Nice one Kev and all.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Quote) According to Barry they all work and as he has a very intelligent name I believe him(Quote

What is inteligence
:lol: 
I may be a Tyke but intelligence has nothing to do with it, you should know!


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

*MPG4 to TV*

Hi camallinson

We have a Samsung Smart Tv and I noted you comment about yours saying it will not play from a USB Stick.

I have just tried mine and I can play avi files from a USB memory stick or a hardrive connected via a USB.

Doug


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I do believe that might be a simple and effective solution


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I concur with previous posts, I got a 'sum vision' micro +2 and connect my portable hard drive loaded with films of various formats to my (cheap) TV & it plays them all without any problems


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's on my shopping list today gotta take a sprog to work today in Wakey, so I'll call in at CCL Computers on my way home, it's slightly (very) but I'd have it today to try out on the home telly.

So I just give it power and pop in my flash stick, not sure which is the best way to connect it to the TV though I assume HDMI is best, but will it connect to the TVs , scart, or the usb or even Coax?


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

HDMI is the best way to connect but it does not come with a cable, £1 in poundland.
It does come with an AV cable, jack to 3 x RCA connectors which most TV's have a connection for.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> HDMI is the best way to connect but it does not come with a cable, £1 in poundland.
> It does come with an AV cable, jack to 3 x RCA connectors which most TV's have a connection for.


Ta muchly, not a lot in the way of instruction on the net so far, just going to to tube it.

Ta for the original heads up though, you have saved me days of work, and I'm not longer worried about file types, oddly tube vids play no problem when using YTD to download them.

This thread is a classic example of how brilliant this site can be when we work for eachother.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm, Sumvision Cyclone Micro 4 might be an option too, but not savvy enough to see if it's worth the extra dosh, other than the reviews are better, the "2" version appear to be a bit rattly, and the remote is junk.


All I need to do now is find a Tv, where all the ports are facing down or the the left and 12v.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi Kev,
Here is a link to the manual:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/21380536/Cyclone Micro 2+ user manual.pdf


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

The previous Cyclone 2 remote did get bad reviews, the one I have is the Cyclone 2+ (plus)


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have this media player http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004VR838Y?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage

and find it generally very good, though I have to convert mkv files as it won't play those, Alan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> I have this media player http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004VR838Y?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage
> 
> and find it generally very good, though I have to convert mkv files as it won't play those, Alan.


[hr:32de0ebbab]

Cheers Alan, I don't think I need one of those if the Sumvision Cyclone Micro 2+ will do the conversion on the fly like I think it does.

Leaning heavily towards this TV is has the ports in the right places for my existing home made mounting(see pic link) and cabling set up. I'll take the flash stick with me to see if it'll play, and if not I'll call into CCL on my way home.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I was in Aldi on Thursday and they had a similar TV.

https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbuys/thursday-27-november/product-detail/ps/p/product-page-5/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Got TV yesterday and Sumvision 2+just now, I plugged it altogether without instructions and just messed with it, took 5 mins to get something from the stick onto the screen, but it seems to work fine if a little faffy, shame you need to point the remote directly at the Sumvison as I'll need to have more bloody wires in sight, unless I can get my remote extender to work on it.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi Kev, sorry to hear that you don't like the fact that you have to point the remote directly at the cyclone but it based on light which you generally have to point directly towards what you want to operate.

Now you have got the cyclone the right way round haven't you? led to the front :lol: 
Saying that the remote switches on my cab radio even though I have my back to it!

If you have a universal remote try the code 3204


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No. It's not that, it's that I have nowhere to put it yet where I can see the ir receiver, but I have a dual extender so I might be able to tuck it out of sight, seems to work well though


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dont bother Kev. There's nowt worth watching anyway.

Im bidding on one of those machines that go beep though just in case. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221614331733?_trksid=p2060778.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Earlier ones were a bit iffy, but you might get a good one, not bad at that sort of price.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes I read that but I thought it might be worth a punt for a couple of quid. See what it goes for. I think someone linked to a 12v charger for a couple of quid earlier as well.

I dont really need one but it does sound like it might be useful.

EDIT: Dont any of you lot go bidding on it. Ill know!!! :evil:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mines 5v


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sorry yes. So is this one. 5V.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I play MP4 files directly from a USB stick through an Avtex (187). It will also play .ts files which had been previously recorded on my old Cello TV.

I use Filmon for the recording and have VLC Media Player on the computer to which they are initially downloaded.

JohnW


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes Avtex will do it, but too rich for me though.

It has been mentioned (sort of) to just play them on the laptop to the TV via HDMI lead and of course that would work and I've done it at home for quick youtube vids, but in the van it'd be too battery hungry so the sumvision is the way forward, a bit clunky but it does work, you just turn on the TV and control it with the Sumvision remote except for sound.

For Barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just thinking out loud but aren't USBs running on 5v? no idea which connection it would be but a meter would suss it out, get a ciggy socket which has a USB on it then you'd just need the right tip a blob or three of solder.

wun

tu

free

fur


----------

